# Kindle 3 Has Been Restarting on it own



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2010)

All of a sudden my new Kindle 3 has been restarting.  Noticed it yesterday when I opened the book I was reading & it went to the table of contents, I was almost done with the book.  Luckily I had it bookmarked.  Then as I was reading it restarted two separate times.  The book was charging through "regular" electricity at the time.

The other problem I noticed, as I went through and deleted all my bookmarks (14 pages of them) the battery that was full just slowly dropped to 1/2.

What is going on

SweetPea


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

People have had problems with Kindles restarting when they are in the unlighted Amazon cover.  Are you using one of these covers?

The battery depletion issue is odd however.  While there are activities that use more battery power (such as book indexing) it shuold never drop this fast.

I would call Kindle customer service and ask for a replacement.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I wouldn't ask for a replacement until I checked for indexing issues. If the problem is with a corrupt file, it will be corrupt on a replacement Kindle, too.


----------



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

See

http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=46977.0

and

http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Leather-Display-Latest-Generation/product-reviews/B003DZ163E/ref=cm_cr_dp_all_helpful?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending


----------



## carl_h (Sep 8, 2010)

If you have the Amazon unlighted case, remove your Kindle from the case.  Call Kindle Customer Service and tell them what's going on.  If you don't have that case, call them anyway.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2010)

I have the unlit cover... Has anyone used the lit-cover?  Do the hinges really work? Do you like the light?  What about other covers?  I found the Oberon Covers that look good too.  I would love some feedback.  For now the Kindle is out of the cover...  Thanks all.


----------



## River (Jan 15, 2011)

My kindle also had the same problem with unlighted cover.

I got a refund from amazon.com but I'm hesitating to buy the lighted one,
because the reason of reboot is unclear yet.
(Is it really caused from the cover? not from the kindle itself?)

After I got some information from many sources and people on line, 
I tried to fix this problem by myself because it's hard to get quality services 
from Amazon.com here(where I am).

here's my trial,

http://dawnriver.tistory.com/460

But I want to make one thing clear, 
The best option is getting refund and buying a new lighted cover.
(I'll also buy a new cover soon)
So I don't recommend you to do what I've done.


----------



## Phil75070 (Dec 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I have the unlit cover... Has anyone used the lit-cover? Do the hinges really work? Do you like the light? What about other covers? I found the Oberon Covers that look good too. I would love some feedback. For now the Kindle is out of the cover... Thanks all.


I have been using the cover with light since Christmas with no problems. I like the idea of having a light readily accessible without having to clip something extra to it. That is why we bought a M-Edge with their e-Luminator light for our K2 and why we went with the Amazon lighted cover for the K3. I could have gotten another M-Edge cover but particularly liked the idea of the light running off the Kindle's battery instead of having to buy batteries all the time. Another benefit seems to be that the light with the Amazon cover doesn't dim as the Kindle battery gets low, unlike other book lights out there including the e-Luminator from M-Edge.

My only (mild) complaint with the Amazon cover is that the light is difficult to pull out if fully seated. Others have stated that it does get easier over time.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I have the unlit cover... Has anyone used the lit-cover? Do the hinges really work? Do you like the light? What about other covers? I found the Oberon Covers that look good too. I would love some feedback. For now the Kindle is out of the cover... Thanks all.


I have the lighted cover and love it, but I've been having the reboot problem which doesn't happen when it's out of the cover. So it can happen with the lighted cases too. That said, I love it and plan to try a replacement of same.


----------



## River (Jan 15, 2011)

kari said:


> I have the lighted cover and love it, but I've been having the reboot problem which doesn't happen when it's out of the cover. So it can happen with the lighted cases too. That said, I love it and plan to try a replacement of same.


That's really bad news for me. I expect all lighted covers be fine. 
Calling Amazon CS again isn't that easy for me becuz of my poor english 

I should choose something else but there's few options for me. 
Amazon doesn't ship many other(almost all) covers to S. Korea except some pouchs.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

River said:


> That's really bad news for me. I expect all lighted covers be fine.
> Calling Amazon CS again isn't that easy for me becuz of my poor english
> 
> I should choose something else but there's few options for me.
> Amazon doesn't ship many other(almost all) covers to S. Korea except some pouchs.


I don't think many people have had a problem with the lighted cover, so I wouldn't let my situation stop you from trying it. It will probably work fine. I love it so much that I'm going to get a replacement lighted cover and hope for the best.


----------



## Jana (Jan 1, 2011)

I had the same problem.  I was using the amazon cover, and found that the hinges were causing the problem.  I liked my cover and didn't want to get a lighted one, so I just put clear fingernail polish on the hinges to create an insulator, and haven't had one problem since!


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

kari said:


> I don't think many people have had a problem with the lighted cover, so I wouldn't let my situation stop you from trying it. It will probably work fine. I love it so much that I'm going to get a replacement lighted cover and hope for the best.


I first heard about the problem because of the lighted cover. This happens to my wife's all the time, and hers is lighted.


----------



## River (Jan 15, 2011)

Jana said:


> I had the same problem. I was using the amazon cover, and found that the hinges were causing the problem. I liked my cover and didn't want to get a lighted one, so I just put clear fingernail polish on the hinges to create an insulator, and haven't had one problem since!


Sounds interesting. 
Contrary to your work, I actually scratched off the paint of lower hinge all around with a small metal file. 
http://cfs16.tistory.com/image/19/tistory/2011/01/14/23/22/4d305c0d6b97f

My kindle doesn't reboot for a week after sanding off. (Only a week might not be enough to sure though)

It sounds we have two options before throwing away the cover.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

First: you can have spontaneous restarts with or without a cover, and with either lighted or unlighted cover. Anecdotal evidence suggests a specific issue with the Amazon unlighted cover, but there could be some form of selection bias involved because we don't know the actual numbers/percentages (relative quantities of each class of user, etc.). Attempts to reproduce the behavior on demand seem to have largely failed, and the causative factors are not clear ('static discharge' seems to be a leading contender, but again, why can't people without the problem reproduce it?).

In any case, it is probably a good practice to force a hard reset after a spontaneous one (hold power slider for 20 seconds or so). Spontaneous resets do not go through normal shutdown and to the extent that normal shutdown cleans up system resources (temp files, contents of memory), you may wind up with a still-unstable system after it restarts. In trouble-shooting crashing problems I've had in the past, this is something Amazon CS has had me do routinely.

Also check your firmware version and get the latest. They fix bugs with each release, and I have yet to see 'regression' (new or re-appearing bugs).

If you have the opportunity to exchange unlighted for lighted cover, do it! I love not having to mess with external reading lights, recharging batteries, etc. The LEDs have a minimal drain on the Kindle battery and while the lighting is a little uneven from corner to corner, it is not so bad as to be an issue.


----------



## larraks (Jan 22, 2011)

I just got a new Kindle 3 this week, and the unlighted Amazon hinged cover.  The hinges are plastic.  It was having the freeze/reboot issue right away, and it's getting worse.  I will try to remove the cover and see how that works.  Meanwhile, anyone experiencing this problem - one thing I started doing, is every five or six page turns I return to the HOME screen and back to my book - this saves my place, and if I get a freeze/reboot, I only have to page forward four or five times instead of chapters which is especially important since i'm now reading a book without table of contents.  It's annoying, yes - but not as annoying as losing my place entirely.


----------



## River (Jan 15, 2011)

larraks said:


> I just got a new Kindle 3 this week, and the unlighted Amazon hinged cover. The hinges are plastic. It was having the freeze/reboot issue right away, and it's getting worse. I will try to remove the cover and see how that works. Meanwhile, anyone experiencing this problem - one thing I started doing, is every five or six page turns I return to the HOME screen and back to my book - this saves my place, and if I get a freeze/reboot, I only have to page forward four or five times instead of chapters which is especially important since i'm now reading a book without table of contents. It's annoying, yes - but not as annoying as losing my place entirely.


Yes, when it freezes or reboots because of the cover, it loses the last page point. 
My kindle showed me some pages earlier or sometimes 'home' page (book lists) when it rebooted.
Maybe kindle has periodic auto saving to remember the last page.

And it's interesting your cover has plastic hinges, does the new unlit cover come up?


----------

